# MCE Remote/IR Reciever (mceusb) with webcamd/lirc - No output from mode2



## seradares (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'm getting no response from this mceusb (MCE) remote and IR receiver (receiver Model No: OVU400309/00). 

*FreeBSD Version:*
8.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 00:39:29 UTC 2012     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64​
*Relevant software versions:*

multimedia/webcamd - webcamd-3.6.0.1_1
comms/lirc - lirc-0.9.0_3,1
multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod - cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24​
*Commands with output:*

`# usbconfig -d 6.2 dump_device_desc`

```
ugen6.2: <eHome Infrared Transceiver Philips> at usbus6, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0110
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0010
  idVendor = 0x0471
  idProduct = 0x0815
  bcdDevice = 0x0000
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Philips>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <eHome Infrared Transceiver>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <PH00beri>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```

`# webcamd -d 6.2`

```
[url=http://pastebin.com/fSBLh10n]Output from webcamd (with debug)[/url]
```

`# mode2 -d /dev/lirc0`

```
<no output>
```

`# usbdump -i usbus6 -vvv`

```
[I](after running webcamd then mode2)
<snip - full output over 6mb>[/I]

20:15:56.195266 usbus6.2 SUBM-BULK-EP=00000081,SPD=FULL,NFR=1,SLEN=0,IVAL=0
 frame[0] READ 16 bytes
 flags 0x16 <SHORT_XFER_OK|SHORT_FRAMES_OK|PROXY_BUFFER|0>
 status 0xcf823 <OPEN|TRANSFERRING|STARTED|SHORT_FRAMES_OK|SHORT_XFER_OK|BDMA_ENABLE|BDMA_NO_POST_SYNC|BDMA_SETUP|CAN_CANCEL_IMMED|DOING_CALLBACK|0>
20:15:56.197112 usbus6.2 DONE-BULK-EP=00000081,SPD=FULL,NFR=1,SLEN=0,IVAL=0,ERR=STALLED
 frame[0] READ 0 bytes
 flags 0x16 <SHORT_XFER_OK|SHORT_FRAMES_OK|PROXY_BUFFER|0>
 status 0xef821 <OPEN|STARTED|SHORT_FRAMES_OK|SHORT_XFER_OK|BDMA_ENABLE|BDMA_NO_POST_SYNC|BDMA_SETUP|CURR_DMA_SET|CAN_CANCEL_IMMED|DOING_CALLBACK|0>
```

I'm not really sure where to go from here.  Am I doing anything wrong?  I am happy to do further testing.  Let me know if you need further info.

Cheers!


----------



## nox@ (Jul 7, 2012)

I think Hans is away this week (he's the maintainer of webcamd and the new usb stack and may have more ideas), but maybe this alread helps:  Sometimes I have to re-plug (and restart webcamd, tho that usually happens automagically) my mceusb device a few times before it receives anything...

Good luck, 
  Juergen


----------



## seradares (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks!
I had a bit of a play around, and found that if I unplug and replug the receiver whilst holding down a key on the remote, it works!  However, no amount of normal replugging works.

Slightly unrelated, but I also found that multimedia/xbmc requires me to run it like so: [CMD=""]xbmc --lircdev /var/run/lirc/lircd[/CMD]
(I edited /usr/local/bin/xbmc to do so.)

Cheers!


----------

